# Deer season give away



## sharpeblades

I would like to give one of my knives away for opening of deer season. It is one of my drop points in CPM-154 stainless 8in. ol with 4in. blade with finger choil,it has International orange scales with black liners and one of my mosaic pins,It comes with one of my hand tooled sheaths with deer tracks down the front and back.Ime going to give it away the 29th the week after opening day.
Just post your name and i will put it in a hat for the drawing  on the 29th  *** GOOD LUCK and have a "SAFE" deer season ****


----------



## Danny Leigh

Danny Leigh

Nice looking knife! Thanks for being so generous!


----------



## Hut2

Hut2! Man thats a fine looking knife! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Jim Thompson

since I retired sharpe, can I be included? 

great looking knife as always!


----------



## sharpeblades

Jim you sure can


----------



## Trizey

Very nice!  Please include me.


----------



## Nugefan

Andy Gurley


----------



## georgiaboy34

*deer season giveaway*

thank you for the opportunity,please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Big Doe Down

Big Doe Down

This is awesome!


----------



## wvdawg

Please put me in!
Thanks Raleigh.


----------



## Jranger

Awesome looking knife! Please add my name to the drawing.


----------



## tony2001577

please add my name !!!! great looking knife !!!


----------



## erniesp

Add me Raleigh. Thanks I have been wanting another one of your knives


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Nice offer. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Les Miles

Another masterpiece! Thanks for your generosity in giving others a fine blade. 

~ Les Miles


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes, add me to the list and thank you for the chance.  JustUs4All


----------



## Jeff Raines

Jeff Raines


----------



## thurmongene

that is beautiful. I'd love to just watch you work. please add me in.


----------



## GAcarver

Please put me in for the drawing. Thank you for the chance.

Randy


----------



## scottypp

Mighty Kind of you Mr Tabor...Please enter me.. Scott Purvis


----------



## PurpleRose

Please add me!  Thanks!


----------



## worminator

Great looking blade as usual.
Please include me in the drawing.
Richard Brice


----------



## Havana Dude

Havana Dude


Beautiful work as always. Thanks for the chance to own a nice piece of artwork!!


----------



## GAGE

Please include me, and thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## bilgerat

Bilgerat , thanks!!


----------



## Lukikus2

Beautiful work. Include me please. Thanks


----------



## secondseason

My favorite color!  Include me please! Thank you!


----------



## kayaker

Sweet looking little knife.  I'd love to put it to work.  Dickey Gowin.


----------



## rjcruiser

Please ad my name to the list.

Beautiful knife...the orange handles just make it pop.  Awesome.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Would like the opportunity to add my name in the hat. Nice looking knife by the way. Great for you to offer it to a Woody's member too.


----------



## deadend

Me too! Thanks Raleigh!


----------



## woco hunter

Add me please and thanks for doing stuff like this.


----------



## Sirduke

Absolutely beautiful knife, sheath looks great too. Please add my name to the list


----------



## fredw

Another example of your fine work.

Please include me.


----------



## HermanMerman

Beautiful knife. Throw me in the hat as well. Good luck everyone.


----------



## frdstang90

Like always beautiful knife and a great gesture.  Thanks


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Help me break a perfect record of having never won anything. Thanks. Hooty Hoot


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Gordon Taff is the name and would love to win that fine knife


----------



## BuckFever1613

Man that looks awesome.  I would love to be entered in the drawing.  Thanks for the opportunity

Buckfever1613


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

That is some fine work. Throw me in the hat too. Thanks Greg


----------



## pnome

Looks awesome!  Pls include me.  Joe


----------



## DYI hunting

Beautiful!  Please include me in the drawing.  Thanks!


----------



## gacowboy

That knife is awesome, please include me! 
Thanks!
Georgia Cowboy


----------



## CAL

Beautiful Knife,please include me!


----------



## Sargent

Greg Sargent

Thank you, sir.


----------



## fulldraw74

Awesome looking knife as always.....

Chris Wages aka Fulldraw74


----------



## Inthegarge

Russell Wilson   great thing you are doing................


----------



## rydert

add me rydert....beautiful knife as always


----------



## John I. Shore

Beautiful Knife, Great move.  Good luck to everyone.

John I.
Messermacher


----------



## jfinch

please put my name in the hat as well.


----------



## bhaynes

Very Nice. Please include me, Barry Haynes.


----------



## K80Shooter

Outstanding as always, add my name please.


----------



## Gagirl77

You can add me ♥


----------



## trial&error

I've been wanting to get my hands on one of your fine looking knifes please add me to the list.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Please throw my hat in the ring. 

Thank you for the chance! 

AJ


----------



## bristol_bound

Mr. Raleigh I'd love a chance!

Thank you Sir.


----------



## nkbigdog

Again I am impressed with the generosity of those in this forum.  Count me in, maybe Luck will come my way! I thank you Sir.. Oh and May I also add Mission in on this he really helped me in a time of Need...Thanks


----------



## j_seph

Beautiful Knife and thanks for the offer


----------



## Keebs

How'd I miss this?!?! 
Put my name in the hat, please!!!


----------



## Paymaster

That a beauty!
Add my name please. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## CAL90

Very nice knife, Please include me in the drawing


----------



## Da Possum

Very nice blade.  Please include me.

Thanks


----------



## tedsknives

Very nice knife Raleigh, and super nice gesture


----------



## Lightnrod

Please add me. Lightnrod


----------



## beretta

Beautiful knife!!!! Please add me too


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Me too, me too. 

Wonder how many pages this ones gonna go.


----------



## willymitchell42

Please put my name in the hat.

Thank you Mr. Tabor!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

I never win.
But put my name in the hat anyway.


----------



## Razor Blade

Fine feller you are RT. mighty nice or you sir. Please put in my name also.


----------



## creekbender

Fine looking Knife . Please Enter me . Thanks !

Creekbender


----------



## Marty55

Great looking knife. Thanks for including me.


----------



## marknga

Please put me in Raleigh.


----------



## germag

Very generous, Raliegh! If you wouldn't mind, would you put my name in the hat?


----------



## modern_yeoman

I would love to be added!


----------



## BrowningRS

What a special offer. I would love to have the chance to own such a fine piece of art.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Add my name sir.


----------



## Dupree

put my name in the hat please. Thanks, Samuel


----------



## Poppa Willie

I would love to be added as well. Thanks!


----------



## ridgestalker

Awesome work. Put me in. Thanks


----------



## biker13

Great looking knife RT.Please add my name


----------



## Sharpshooter

Sharpshooter

That is a great looking knife.


----------



## Longstreet1

Add me please, that is a sharp lookin knife.


----------



## K80

Would be an honor to hang it from my belt.

Very kind of ya sir!


----------



## Arrow3

Add me please...Thank you for the chance.


----------



## boneboy96

Beautiful knife and I love the orange handles!  Please add my name to the hat as well.  Thanks RT!


----------



## 93yj242

add me down to the list please. thank you for your generosity!!


----------



## Sterlo58

Raleigh,
Please put my name in the hat and thanks for your generosity. Beautiful knife.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I would love to have a chance at winning that fine lookin' knife. Thanks!


----------



## 35 Whelen

Wow! That is a generous offer!  Please add my name to the pot.  Thank you.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Please put me in.


----------



## CORNFED500

Mr tabor

       please put me in the drawing, and just so you know the drop point i bought from you a few months ago is been my hunting partner, it has one deer skinnin on its list the knife performed great very sharp did a wonderful job i always like showing off my knife to my buddies, they are always jealous. 

thanks for a great knife

john


----------



## georgeh

*I've been admiring your knives*

for a long time. Please include George Hayman


----------



## Harleybob

Would love to be included as well, add it to my Blue Jean Micarta, You do such great work....Thank you for the opportunity
...................Harleybob


----------



## Jeff C.

Beautiful knife and very generous of you!!!

I'd love a chance at it, thanks....


----------



## SASS249

SASS249 in


----------



## GA DAWG

Put me in. Thanks!!


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Would love to add another Tabor to the collection! Please add my name to the list. Thanks


----------



## steve campbell

Please put my name in the pot Raliegh.


----------



## the r.o.c.

please add my name, rodney...thanks


----------



## georgia_home

awesome work! if you wouldnt mind putting me in.. please do!

thanks!


----------



## chehawknapper

Mighty generous!


----------



## chehawknapper

Mighty generous.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Wish to be lucky enough.

Very generous of you.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Beautiful work, Please add my name to the hat.


----------



## koakid

thanks for the chance. It would be a great knife to have. jody


----------



## smoky ghost

smoky ghost pls include me


----------



## seeker

Please add my name and thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Headshot

Thank you for doing this give away.  It would be awesome to have a knife like this.   

Please add me to the names for the drawing.

Thanks again,

Headshot


----------



## deerehauler

Still wish I could get one of your works of art one day.


----------



## fatboy84

Put me in....one of these days maybe I will win.


----------



## Eddy M.

I'm drooling    eddy M.


----------



## 2789britt

great looking work please put my name in the drawing


----------



## Big Kat

Beautiful as usual...Please put me in.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Since its Coast Guard orange, put me in too!


----------



## doenightmare

That's a beaut - I'll try my luck.


----------



## one_shot

Thanks, Robert G.


----------



## brandonsc

i'd like to say thank you for doing this give away and congratulations to who ever wins that work of art 
please put me in the drawing thank you


----------



## LEON MANLEY

That's a fine knife.
Put me in.
Thanks


----------



## dirtroad

Thanks R.T.
dirtroad


----------



## Banned

Please add my name.

Banned


----------



## nevamiss270

Looks Great!  Please include me in the drawing.  Patrick Seidel


----------



## DCM161

Please put me in the hat.- DCM161


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I would use that with pride!

Jeff Phillips


----------



## WOODS N WATER

Woods n water


----------



## killerv

Matt DeFore


----------



## win280

Please include me.


----------



## applejuice

That would be a great addition to anybodys knife collection! 

Please add me to the hat sir!


----------



## Jim Ammons

Jim Ammons

Thank you for the opportunity, please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Bhrama

Add me too, please sir!


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

RRhodes, Thanks for your generosity!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Nice little blade Raleigh...and a big thank you for your continued generosity to all of us!!!!
I believe that's a BIG ORANGE Volunteer knife myself....so it really needs to be owned and loved by ME!!!!
put me in coach.....


----------



## Gutbucket

Put me in Please!!!!

Great looking Knife!!!


----------



## fishndinty

Put me in the hat as well!  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## DrewDennis

Drop me in the list!  Drew Dennis

Thanks!


----------



## r.carreker

Please add me. Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## williamt

please add my name and thank you very much


----------



## Sugar Plum

I would love, love, LOVE to be considered. Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## mudracing101

Throw me in to, thanks for the opportunity,.. Mud


----------



## jcd465

Great offer Please include me.


----------



## Ole' Dad

*Awesome knife.*

Sharpblades, looks awesome !!! The 29th is my birthday so I feel pretty lucky!!! Please add me to the Hat. Ole' Dad


----------



## smoked_em!

you got my attention thats nice man! Include me please Rob Anderson


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Beautiful Blade!*

I am feeling lucky!!---Please put my name in the hat!!!  Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## hav2hunt

*Beautiful Knife*

Please count me in. HAV2HUNT


----------



## Bkeepr

Ooh it is beautiful!
Kathy


----------



## jww

Please add me! jww

Thanks


----------



## southwoodshunter

You can make some of the prettiest toys....

Add me as well please....


----------



## george hancox

you have to add me to the list, even with a broke knee I'll be out there.I sure would love to field dress one with that knife.


----------



## Wycliff

Awesome gesture add me to the list


----------



## rutandstrut

This is very generous of you! Put my nam in the hat please!


----------



## dmedd

Awesome knife and awesome gesture Raleigh! Please put my name in the hat sir.


----------



## slip

Very nice of you to do this, please add my name to the hat. Thanks.


----------



## fish3rm8n

Chad Hall


----------



## Bram

Love to have one..put me in...thanks

Gerry


----------



## Sandy Run Farmer

Eddie Livingston, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Gumswamp

A very nice gesture from a very nice fellow.  Please add my name to the drawing.  Thanks !


----------



## QTurn

I would like a chance as well please!

 Thanks for doing this!


----------



## ellaville hunter

Please add me thanks


----------



## walkinboss01

Please add my name to the drawing. Thanks, Rick Conner


----------



## southgaoriginal

would love a chance


----------



## combatcomm

Very nice.
Add me to the wishlist
thanks,

Combatcomm


----------



## tiger1996

Add me please.


----------



## dannyray49

Please add my name for the beautiful knife.

Danny Ray dray67@comcast.net


----------



## pappabuck

nice one put me in. pappabuck


----------



## Kizzy

I want in. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hal

Throw my name in the hat please.
Thanks


----------



## donblfihu

Please add me thank you


----------



## hogman3

*Thanks for your generosity*

Put my name in the hat.

Thanks!


----------



## BIG BUCKS R US

add me to the list

David


----------



## T Woods

T. Woods


----------



## scottl29

WOW. Very nice! I'm in, Scott LoRusso. Thanks.


----------



## injun joe

Thanks, Raleigh. Please add my name.


----------



## SLY22

A very nice thing to do Mr Sharpblades! Put me in the drawing!
Thanks,
C.Spier


----------



## ronmac13

Thanks for the offer! Add me to the list ronmac13


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Please add me to the list.  Thanks Raleigh!


----------



## Dustin Pate

I'm in also.


----------



## Jake Allen

Please put me in.

Thank you Mr. Tabor.


----------



## cramer

beautiful knife! 
Please add my name & thanks for the offer!


----------



## pacecars

Ronnie Pace

pacecars


----------



## Buckfever

Add my name Buckfever to the hat for the chance at winning that Awsome knife. Thanks for such a generous gesture to all the GON members.


----------



## GMORE

Awesome knife!  Please count me in.


----------



## SGaither

Thanks for your generosity, please include me in the drawing.


----------



## jam

Jam, thanks


----------



## NiteHunter

*Giveaway*

Thanks,Mr. RT. Please enter my name in the hat. NiteHunter.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG

In for the drawing, thanks


----------



## Bitteroot

Please add my name.. I'd like to join the proud owners of one of your blades!!


----------



## Woodsman

Put my name in please sir. And thank you for the chance to win such a fine piece of art.
My son would love to have a hand made knife.


----------



## Russdaddy

Russell witherow


----------



## BradMyers

Awesome looking knife, thanks for giving me a chance Raleigh.


----------



## Papa Steve

Hi Mr. Tabor,

I have really enjoyed my knives you made and would love an opportunity to win this.

Thank you,
Papa Steve


----------



## jman9977

Awesome looking knife.
Pitch my name in the hat too please.
Jim


----------



## grunt0331

Nice looking knife.  Please add me to the mix.


----------



## rado3003

Beautiful knife as always. Please put my name in the hat. Nick Radovich


----------



## FX Jenkins

Thank you sir...please add me.  

FX Jenkins


----------



## Hornet22

Please add me Sir. And thank-you for the opportunity to possibly own one of your knives.


----------



## hogmorton

Yes, please toss my name in the mix!!!


----------



## Chestnut

*Knife*

Great looking knife ,  please add me  to the list 
 thanks  chestnut


----------



## The Original Rooster

Beautiful knife! Please count me in!


----------



## sniper1080

*me too*

brian frith!!!

that is some good looking work


----------



## 66 POJ

Please add me to the many Raleigh. That hat better be a big one!
Frank


----------



## 73fordxlt

very nice!! count me in please!


----------



## MoonPie

Thanks for the opportunity. 
Please put me in.
WDSmith


----------



## killitgrillit

Mr, Tabor, I would love to add this to my collection. Please include me, Thx


----------



## fireman401

Raleigh,
Count me in please!
Enjoy your hunting also.


----------



## Raf Salazar

please add my name!


----------



## knifeman6785

Thats a nice looking piece of work! Please, oh Please ,put my name in the hat!!!


----------



## yelper43

Nice work...please add me to the list.


----------



## donald-f

Very nice workmanship, please put my name in the hat. Thanks


----------



## Gaswamp

great gesture RT...please add me to the list.


----------



## HALOJmpr

Raleigh ... your skill is only surpassed by your kindness and generosity.  Thanks.


----------



## seastrike

could my name be put in hat please that is really awesome


----------



## 1shot1kill

Include me also!!


----------



## Bigtimber

Please include me. Thank you.


----------



## Pop

I have never PM'd you but have admired your handy work for some time.  Great looking knife as always.

Please put POP in the draw


BTW 
you have inspired me to try my hand at the craft.  Not working out too good (don't have the correct tools for the grinding).

Also, are you going to be in Cleveland on the 5th of Nov.


----------



## sharpeblades

Pop thank you and just keep at it ,you will get better and if your ever down this way stop in. Whats in Cleveland on the 5th of Nov. ??


----------



## george hancox

The Guild meeting is on the 5th at buba''s


----------



## Yelpu1

Please put me in for the drawing. Thank you for the chance

Yelpu1


----------



## emusmacker

Eddie Martin

Thanks, that's an awesome looking knife.


----------



## Ballground

Nice knife,I need a new capeing knife.Include me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sothunfried

i'd like to put my name in
Bobby Allen
thats a fine blade!


----------



## Joker

Put me in please R.T. , that one will match my big one perfect!


----------



## COCHISE

Very nice! Please put my name in the hat as well!

Cochise


----------



## gobbleinwoods

gobbleinwoods

very nice craftsmanship.


----------



## lastofthebreed

*Put me in*

If I won this knife, it sure would help the wife.
Get through all my skinin' and guttin' with very little strife.
I might even stop fussin' about how slow she's acuttin'
Why she might finish faster and have time to sew on my missing button!

Put my name in, after that poem I probably need to win. 
So I can auction it off to pay the doctor for the stitches in my rear end.


----------



## afterfire6942

Put my name in too please!


----------



## J HESTER

Nice looking blade!Add me as well please.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN

Please add me in ,I would love to have another one of your knives,Especially for free..

Craig Lefholz..


----------



## Buster

add my name as well--thanks


----------



## jwb72

Nice!! I like that "Vols" orange.  Drop me in the hat, please sir. Thanks!!

Mike Booth


----------



## AlanShort

Add me thx for the opportunity on a good looking knife


----------



## no clever name

I'm in  NCN


----------



## jbrooker

James Brooker


----------



## Stewcat

That orange looks great, put me in.  thanks!


----------



## djackson67

Thanks for the generous offer Sharpblades.
you do fine work.


----------



## muzzy17is

Perty knife, please toss my name in the hat to.


----------



## marlin

*Knife give away*

Please add me to hat and thanks.


----------



## IFLY4U

*Add Me*

Add me as well


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Kindly add my name to the list..
Doug Bolden
Would be proud to own and use it !!!!


----------



## exopo

Exopo


----------



## johndrut

*yes please*

would love to have a beautiful knife...please ad me to the drawing.


----------



## Matt A

Great looking knife! Please add me to the list!


----------



## shotgun shorty

Me 2 please


----------



## DvilleDawn

Me Please! =D

I absolutely love things that are handcrafted, and I could use a good feild knife! 
*does happy dance* Thank you so much for the opportunity!
 Not that I ever win anything =[


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

Lee Johnson  Very nice work ,Will you enter me in the drawing ?


----------



## bracefxr

thank you for your generosity ..please enter me !


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin

Please put me in.  Thanks


----------



## Seminole Wind

Great looking knife. Please count me in.


----------



## turkey foot

I'll take my chance, and thank you.


----------



## brokenskeg

Please include me .
Thanks,
Joey


----------



## bigswede3423

Very nice.  Count me in please.  thank you.


----------



## carver

I don't want to look greedy,but I'd love to own another one of your fine knifes Raleigh. Thanks,Jerry


----------



## Backcountry

add me please


----------



## mattech

Add me please. Thanks.


----------



## rider1009

Always admired your art. Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Derek Edge

Add me in please sir, great looking knife!


----------



## fourwinds

Please add me in as well. Thanks!


----------



## ccookou812

definitely include my name in the hat


----------



## Warthawg

THROW ME IN THAR TOO PLEASE , FINE CRAFTMANSHIP


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

Put me in! Please and Thank ya!


----------



## onfhunter1

put my name in the hat also   onfhunter1


----------



## grizzley30814

I would like my name thrown in there.

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Slingblade

Please put my name in the hat...thanks for the chance!


----------



## whenders

That's a great looking one, please put my name in the hat.


----------



## BlackKnight755

Add my name to the ever-growing list. Great looking knife!


----------



## inthedeerwoods

Andrew Malone.  nice work, would love to have it.


----------



## Bowbenderman

*mr. tabor*

If you knew how i loose stuff you would pick me Raliegh, with that orange handle maybe i can find it tys for the opportunity, Bowbenderman!!!!


----------



## oldmossyhorns

Love me some Tabor knives.......put me in.

OldMossyHorns


----------



## Cuzun

I would love to be in a drawing for a Tabor knife.

Thanks,

Cuzun


----------



## Foster51

Beautiful knife ... Please add me Anthony Foster


----------



## gmoored88

would love to have my name tossed in the hat as well.  very nice knife.


----------



## georgiaboy

Please add me to the list: Georgiaboy. 

Nice knife and kind gesture!


----------



## rifleroom

Put me in Mr. Raleigh! Beautiful blade!


----------



## Hunterrs

Please put my name in also hunterrs  (Robert Sowell)


----------



## jason bales

Add me please im glad I stopped into see the new knives and saw this thread


----------



## anglerdawg

*please add me*

anglerdawg


----------



## donald-f

I would love to own a knife like that, please put my name in the hat, thank you


----------



## Les Miles

Somebody's gonna get a mighty fine knife today.


----------



## dllewal

That is one excellent looking tool you have made, I'd like very much to have my name added to the drawing. Tks,


----------



## GOoutdoors

thanks for your generosity.  Hope I'm not too late, but if so - no problem.  Thanks again!


----------



## sharpeblades

The "WINNER" is George Hancox--- Congratulations George   

 George PM me your shipping info and i will get it out to you Monday morning.


----------



## marknga

sharpeblades said:


> The "WINNER" is George Hancox--- Congratulations George
> 
> George PM me your shipping info and i will get it out to you Monday morning.



Congratulations George! You are one lucky man.

Thank Raleigh! What a fine gesture.


----------



## John I. Shore

Congratulations George and a hardy thanks to Sharpblades for the kind and gracious offer.

John I.
Messermacher


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Thanks so much for the offer. Maybe next time.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Good looking knife ... Thanks for the offer... put my name in the hat too.


----------



## george hancox

Raleigh I'm shacking so bad I can hardly type.Thank you so very much.I have to be the proudest man in ga.I guess you know come next summer I'll be setting in your shop talking your ear off.Thanks again you are one fine gentleman.George


----------



## Les Miles

sharpeblades said:


> The "WINNER" is George Hancox--- Congratulations George
> 
> George PM me your shipping info and i will get it out to you Monday morning.





george hancox said:


> Raleigh I'm shacking so bad I can hardly type.Thank you so very much.I have to be the proudest man in ga.I guess you know come next summer I'll be setting in your shop talking your ear off.Thanks again you are one fine gentleman.George



Man... that's what it's all about. People coming together to share and enjoy the sport that we all love. 

Thanks for your generosity Raleigh for the chance to win one of your masterpieces.


----------



## sharpeblades

George your very welcome and your welcome at the shop anytime


----------



## Paymaster

Congrats George!


----------



## Papa Steve

Congratulations George


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Les Miles said:


> Man... that's what it's all about. People coming together to share and enjoy the sport that we all love.
> 
> Thanks for your generosity Raleigh for the chance to win one of your masterpieces.



Aint that the truth!!!!!!!


----------



## george hancox

thanks everyone and thanks againRaleigh


----------

